
Lessons from Apple - orlick
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displayStory.cfm?Story_ID=9302662
======
donna
I bought a 512 Mac for $3K in the 80's. And I'll buy an iPhone. The lesson
from Apple for me... create what you want to use yourself. I bet Bill rather
use a Mac ....what about you?

~~~
mynameishere
I'll never understand the appeal of apple. Compare:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amiga_1000>

1985, Motorola 68000 @ 7.16 MHz, $1595

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_II>

1987, Motorola 68020, 16 MHz, $5500 (!!!)

To anyone who has ever used both, the superiority of the Amiga was absolutely
unmistakable. But what are you going to do when apparently-sane journalists
write things like this:

_...and now the iPhone, which goes on sale in America this month, Apple has
prospered by keeping just ahead of the times_

Umm..? Ahead of the times? With a cellphone? I mean, they're about a decade
too late to be consider "with the times" much less "ahead of the times". Oh,
well.

~~~
gyro_robo
The Amiga was ahead of its time. Amiga people tended to migrate toward Linux,
trading superiority of hardware for superiority of philosophy. I personally
don't miss the proprietary days.

Consider the Mac is popular now when it's using the same hardware as PCs
(Intel, NVidia/ATI) and runs on UNIX. Essentially Apple is based around a
highly polished FreeBSD distro!

With some more resources, Ubuntu could do the same thing, selling tightly
integrated machines where everything "just works".

